# Haiyan - Memory Cube and MF8 Square-1 Review



## koreancuber (Mar 16, 2010)

So, I got my two Haiyan - Memory Cubes (one as a gift, Thanks Haiyan!) and my MF8 Square-1. So in order to save the best for last, I will go over the MF8 Square 1 first. I got these cubes from *Cubehaiyan.com*. Hai Yan Zhuang is the owner (I think) of this wholesale center located in China, and he has the best service I've ever seen. He can be contacted through this forum and through Cubehaiyan.com. He as given me (as a gift) and extra Haiyan Memory Cube, So I will review it. I also received it in a week, which is surprising, because he modded (sanding corners), lubed, assembled, and stickered TWO cubes within 3 days. Then, he sent it the next day through UPS (which I was surprised, since I ordered Airmail (free)). It came yesterday, or Monday, but I couldn't review it, since I was sick and couldn't go to school. So today, I will be review these three cubes

*MF8 Square-1*

First, here is a picture of the box and the cube itself: (by the way, I usedPostimage.org, and the pics are small, I have no idea how to make it bigger, if you know please help =)


Spoiler









When I first got this, I was like. Man, this plastic is low quality! After a few turns, I figured it could have been another type of plastic, so I got over it. While I tried to turn it, the only good thing about it was the slice (if you call it that, I really don't know cause I just got the Square-1). The slice was real smooth. Other than that, the turning, the sound and stickers were all 'not fitting' for me. So I decided to take it apart. It was a disaster, I couldn't figure it out, so finally, after a good 30 minutes of total disaster, I looked it up and re-assembled it. The worst thing was that it was pre-lubed, so the oil go ALL over my stickers (which was bad quality IMO). Well, then I loosened it and it started turning with less resistance. Here is the score I gave it.


*Speed*: 6.5/10 The slice is really good, but the other (U,D) turns were horrible. When I loosened it, it still felt like I was rubbing sandpaper against sandpaper.
*Assembly*: 10/10 No need, it comes in a box.
*Corner cutting*: ?/10 I have no idea why the springs are there. Can anybody tell me? 
*Feel*: 7/10 Rough, but getting better (my little bro's breaking it in for me)
*Appearance*: 9.5/10 Looks cool, but the stickers aren't that bright enough for me!
*Weight*: 9/10 Fairly light. I like it.
*Potential*: 10/10 As my little brother is breaking it in, I feel potential in this cube. I hope it becomes my first and last Square-1 speedcube.
*Overall*: (I excluded the corner cutting, since I have no clue if it is suppose to cut or not) *86.66%*

*Haiyan-Memory Cubes*

Pictures:


Spoiler

























Out of the box, I *looked* like a normal cube. I opened it, and compared it to my modded Type A-V. It looked the same. I turned it, and was amazed at the speed of the cube. My original speedcube, the A-V, was slow, since I had to set it on a high tension (because I accidentally chopped of the tabs). The Memory cube was fast (since it had the tabs). Then I thought it might have been very loose. Indeed, it was loose, but when I tried to pop it out, I wouldn't. With a bit of effort, I got it off and saw that it had been lubed by Haiyan. Thanks  The corners seemed like it had been shaved off by a knife (like someone mentioned, but I forgot their username. There was a post about this a while ago). So I started breaking it in while I was at school. After I got home, I compared it with my A-5. I definitely liked the Memory. The corner cutting was not the best, but very good. It cut around 35 degrees (yeah, I won't exaggerate like some people do, saying their cube can cut 45 degrees or more), but I really didn't care at all about the cutting ability. I never had a pop (since those good tabs). Here's the scoring I gave it:

*Speed*: 9.5/10 Extremely fast, but not the fastest (no springs ARE the fastest)
*Assembly*: 10/10 Pre-assembled by the blindfold WR holder, Haiyan.
*Corner cutting*: 8.5/10 Again, not the best, but pretty good.
*Feel*: 8.5/10 Feels rough, but gets better after breaking in. If the plastic is well broken-in, it will glide. High quality plastic!
*Appearance*: 9/10 It looks cool, since the edges are wider than the corner pieces. I like abnormal stuff.
*Weight*: 9.5/10 Very light. IMO, better than a F-II, because the F-II feels cheap and too light, when the Memory cube is light, but it feels stable and not cheap. If the wording of that last sentence was weird please forgive me .
*Potential*: 10/10 This cube fits my preference perfectly and will be my main speedcube.
*Overall*: *94.1%* Wonderful cube. If you like fast, decent corner cutting, and stable cube, you are looking for the Memory cube (or the A-V sanded down). Thanks and please comment on your thoughts below!


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

I received my mf8 square-1 last week and slice was good, but not the up and down layer. I lubed it with oil, and now it's amazing! Don't worry about you Sq-1


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 16, 2010)

@DaijoCube: How did you lube it? Also, mine was pre-lubed, was yours?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine was *NOT* prelubed.

I disassembled it, changed the spring with a PVC megaminx spring. I lubed the slice before reassembling it. I dropped oil with a straw between the center piece and upper/down layers + one drop in the middle of both upper and down layer. It turns perfect now!


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

DON'T use Jig-A-Loo, it'll melt the plastic instantaneously, I tried below a center cap. The plastic is definitely low quality! Maybe a white SQ-1 would have different plastic...mhhhh


----------



## Diniz (Mar 16, 2010)

Do you only got the Black Haiyan memory? I want to know if there is any difference in performance between white and black versions.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 16, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Do you only got the Black Haiyan memory? I want to know if there is any difference in performance between white and black versions.



My white Haiyan Memory was ok. They are all just A-V's sanded down.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 16, 2010)

I got both (in the pictures), they are the exact same thing.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 16, 2010)

Time to get me a better and new square-1 since I just lubed it with Jig-a-Loo before I read your post.  I might get a Edison Square-1 or a DIY from Popbuying. Is the DIY from popbuying better quality?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

@koreancuber

There is a DIY SQ-1 on PopBuying? Link please!

I got this one : http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26646


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 16, 2010)

Seriously? A review of MF8 square-1? You do realize that EVERY fast person uses mf8 right?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 16, 2010)

@DaijoCube: Wait... maybe their the same thing....


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Time to get me a better and new square-1 since I just lubed it with Jig-a-Loo before I read your post.  I might get a Edison Square-1 or a DIY from Popbuying. Is the DIY from popbuying better quality?



You've just lubed it with Jig-a-Loo and now it's all melted?!?!?!


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Seriously? A review of MF8 square-1? You do realize that EVERY fast person uses mf8 right?



It still sucks out of the box. It needs a little work. So, a noob that does not know how to do little mods would not be happy at all with this SQ-1. A noob might want a better SQ-1 out of the box, but that cannot really get better...Do you know what I mean?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 16, 2010)

@DavidWoner: Sorry, it was my first Square-1, and I just wanted to give some thoughts about it. 

@DaijoCube: It turns better, but I'm not sure if it's melted.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 16, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? A review of MF8 square-1? You do realize that EVERY fast person uses mf8 right?
> ...



What "little mods?" Lubing doesn't count as a mod. That's all you need to do. Clean and lube with CRC.


----------



## Dankeeen (Mar 16, 2010)

```
[IM G]http://s2.postimage.org/3Urz9-4dafb0ba6b81184ca93722a104723dd6.jpg[/IM G]

(remove space between M and G)
```

You probably just copied the link to the thumbnail

I right clicked the image and choose the "copy image URL" button. (I use Google Chrome)


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 16, 2010)

@Dankeen: That didn't work for me...


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> I also received it in a week, which is surprising, because he modded (sanding corners), lubed, assembled, and stickered TWO cubes within 3 days.


Or, he had them pre-sanded.


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anyone know when the new AV mold is coming out? Because I really don't want to pay $25 for a 3x3 lol


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 16, 2010)

@iSpinz: No he didn't, he told my that he was sanding them (after I ordered). 

@Sherwood: In some post, he said that the new mold would be out in about 20 days. 

Does anybody know what kind of lube they use in China?


----------



## Parity (Mar 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Time to get me a better and new square-1 since I just lubed it with Jig-a-Loo before I read your post.  I might get a Edison Square-1 or a DIY from Popbuying. Is the DIY from popbuying better quality?


Never get Edison anything, unless it is a 3x3x3, and they aren't even that good.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 16, 2010)

@Parity: Do you have one?


----------



## Parity (Mar 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @Parity: Do you have one?



Edison square one or 3x3x3?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 16, 2010)

@Parity: Square-1


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



I changed the spring, and it helped a lot.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 17, 2010)

@DaijoCube: To which spring?


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @DaijoCube: To which spring?



Megaminx one. The one that comes with the SQ-1 looks like a 30 years old spring that does have any ''springness'' left


----------



## Parity (Mar 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @Parity: Square-1



I tried one, it failed worse than my MF8 square one, Which I love.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 17, 2010)

@Parity: Hmm... Did you do anything to the Square-1? (MF8)


----------



## Parity (Mar 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @Parity: Hmm... Did you do anything to the Square-1? (MF8)



No.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 17, 2010)

I guess it won't change much to you that your mf8 SQ-1 is stif. Seriously, this puzzle is hard, and I guess it takes a lot of time to become fast!


----------



## Parity (Mar 17, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I guess it won't change much to you that your mf8 SQ-1 is stif. Seriously, this puzzle is hard, and I guess it takes a lot of time to become fast!



Not hard to learn at all.
I learned it in 20 minutes.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, I learned it too in about 20 minutes by watching a video on Youtube, but it does seem hard to get sub 30.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 17, 2010)

I got sub 30 in a little over a month, and sub20 in about 2 and a half.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 17, 2010)

The lube I use is D39. A Japanese brand made in China.It is the best lube for the cube.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 17, 2010)

I did nothing to my mf8 Sq-1 except loosen it a tiny smudge, and put one squirt of silicone in it.
It turns like butter


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I got sub 30 in a little over a month, and sub20 in about 2 and a half.



You didn't mention that when you practice, you REALLY practice though.
Practice for noobs is 20 minutes of actual practice and 2 hours of posting about practice and asking questions on the forum. Davidpractice is like 4-6 hours of solving a day.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Mar 17, 2010)

I have ever parcticed 420 times for BLD a day.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 17, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I have ever parcticed 420 times for BLD a day.



You win.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > I have ever parcticed 420 times for BLD a day.
> ...



I practice at school. About 2 hours a day.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> ...



Ya, but do you causally solve or speed solve?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 17, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Mostly speed. I solve during the rest times.


----------



## Crystl (Mar 18, 2010)

the memory cube is the best choice, in my country, a lot of people using it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Hai Yan Zhuang said:
> 
> 
> > I have ever parcticed 420 times for BLD a day.
> ...



Indeed.

At my speed, that would take me more than 12 hours. And that doesn't include scramble time - I'd need someone else scrambling for me so I could manage it that fast.

I think the most 3x3x3 BLD I've ever done in one day is around 50. I need to do a bunch sometime. It's pretty obvious that REALLY practicing when you practice is the way to get good.


----------



## hahahaha (Oct 7, 2010)

> originally posted by Hai Yan Zhuang
> The lube I use is D39. A Japanese brand made in China.It is the best lube for the cube
> 
> 
> > Is it this? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku._Professional_Magic_Cube_Lubricant_(420ml)-24271


----------

